# [French NR] Juliette Sébastien 12.07 OH avg



## Juliette Sébastien (Dec 20, 2016)

Quite happy about this 
12th in the World and 4th in Europe as of 12/20 (and of course Female WR)

My home OH PBs :
single 5.71
avg5 9.82
avg12 10.85
avg50 11.85
avg100 12.00


----------



## sqAree (Dec 20, 2016)

Your single seems to be UWR?


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Dec 21, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Your single seems to be UWR?


Yes, according to the list of UWR the previous one was 5.85.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2016)

Juliette Sébastien said:


> Yes, according to the list of UWR the previous one was 5.85.


reconstruction pls


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2016)

Interesting turning style, even Rouxers don't use the table that much!


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Dec 21, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> reconstruction pls


L2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F D L' R F L2 U R D' R
y2 // inspection
U2 r U' z2 x' D U R' D // cross
z R' U' R U2 R U' R U R U' // pair 1+2
R' U R // pair 3
U' R U R' // pair 4
R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL
U2 //AUF
A very easy solve!



TDM said:


> Interesting turning style, even Rouxers don't use the table that much!


Yeah I need to improve on that but my averages are like 1s slower without it ^^


----------



## ThatFastGuy (Dec 29, 2016)

Didnt you have uwr ao12 once?


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Dec 29, 2016)

ThatFastGuy said:


> Didnt you have uwr ao12 once?


Yes, in September, it was 10.16 but I rarely get sub11 avg12s and the scrambles were very easy so I don't consider it as my PB anymore.


----------



## efattah (Dec 30, 2016)

Felicitations!

What I don't understand is how your OH average is so close to your two handed averages...!!??!


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Dec 31, 2016)

Merci 

This is quite a good average for me whereas my current 3x3 PB average (9.27) and the average is usually get in comp (9-10s) are not very good compared to my home average (8.3). And this phenomenon is quite common for people that are very good at OH and just random on 3x3


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 31, 2016)

Very nice average!


----------



## efattah (Dec 31, 2016)

Is your cube a Valk 3? Magnetic?

Ton ami ne connait que deux mots: "Bien Jouer!"


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Dec 31, 2016)

EntireTV: Thanks!
effatah: Yup, Valk3 but I havn't tested magnets yet.
Yeah but It's nice of him to have recorded ^^


----------

